# Orange County or Seattle or Portland Breeders



## jackdean101 (Dec 13, 2012)

So my wife has been obsessed with Maltese for a long time. She is always on this forum looking at pictures of all your dogs.... hence why I am on here seeking your help. I tried looking through cl but all I saw was byb. Since this new dog will be a long time member of our family I want to make sure he/she comes from a good responsible breeder. 

We live in Orange County, CA so anything out here would be ideal. I also travel to Seattle and Portland quite a bit so that is an option as well. 

Since you all are the maltese professionals, your help and opinions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, you came to the right place for guidance! 

You can take a look at the American Maltese Association's website as they have a list of the reputable Maltese breeders by state: American Maltese Association

I would also highly consider one of the adorable rescues. :wub: They are just amazing dogs and in need of loving, caring homes. The American Maltese Association has their own rescue and they are mainly located in the California area. Here is their website: American Maltese Association Rescue

There are also many other Maltese dogs that can be found from other rescues by searching on www.petfinder.com

Best of luck in finding your furever friend!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You sure did come to the right place and picked a great breed. I applaud you for not going through the classifieds for a pup as they are BYB's. As Cory suggested the AMA is a good place to start and make contacts for finding your furever puppy. Good luck in your search and keep us posted. :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

We are lucky in California to have so many great breeders! The AMA list is a great place to start. Off the top of my head, there is Bellarata maltese (Stacy is in central CA but often travels for shows in So cal or NorCal), Aria Maltese ( recently relocated to so cal in norco area), Cynthia Landry (scruffy's toys), Sandra Grizzell, Sarah Stangeland.

In northern Cali, Richielieu Maltese and Maltangels (Sheila Riley) have very awesome dogs!

I would look through their websites and Facebook pages and contact them . If they don't have any puppies, they may be able to point you to a breeder who does. The Maltese show breeder network is pretty close so please read through the pinned thread prior to making contacts.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/117699-cross-posting-article-puppy-buying-etiquette.html

Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## jackdean101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow.. what great quick responses... thank you. We are excited to soon be a part of the Maltese club.


----------



## jackdean101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Bibu said:


> Well, you came to the right place for guidance!
> I would also highly consider one of the adorable rescues. :wub: They are just amazing dogs and in need of loving, caring homes. The American Maltese Association has their own rescue and they are mainly located in the California area. Here is their website: American Maltese Association Rescue


We are open to AMAR but a little concerned about getting a dog that came from a really bad home or a dog with serious health issues. We have two boys at home ages 7 and 9. So we want this to be a fun experience for them too.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

jackdean101 said:


> We are open to AMAR but a little concerned about getting a dog that came from a really bad home or a dog with serious health issues. We have two boys at home ages 7 and 9. So we want this to be a fun experience for them too.


I would highly encourage you to contact AMAR!!! They often have wonderful dogs and puppies . Not all rescues have serious health issues. Gigi (screen name- gopotgo) is in OC and is involoved with AMAR fostering- Send her a PM ad she can give you more honest info too! She recently fostered an adorable young pup.


----------



## jackdean101 (Dec 13, 2012)

sorry... maybe I am doing something wrong but I can't find any users with screen name "gopotgo." Maybe I am going to the wrong section on this forum?


----------



## jackdean101 (Dec 13, 2012)

So I was able to find a breeder on AMA. They have a 12 week old male and asking $1,200.00 for it. I have two questions. Does the price sound right and is there much of a difference between the males and the females?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The price sounds about right for a reputable breeder ~ for a male. Females can be much higher. I agree with the others. Rescues are an excellent option. Just make sure that they know that you have young children. I know some groups will not adopt out to families with small children ~ but I don't know the details about that. I understand your concerns about health issues, but sadly these can occur even with the best of breeders. While you are doing your research you'll also want to look in to pet insurance. We have PetPlan and there are a few other great plans out there too. Unless you are blessed to have very deep pockets, then pet insurance really is a great help. Lots of threads on this forum about that also  . Welcome to SM and so glad you are here!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry it's "gopotsgo"-- typo . Hope this helps- Gigi and the AMAR group is amazing and I'm sure you would not regret rescuing a dog from them!


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

This is like Maltese bible!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Leila & Wilber mommy said:


> This is like Maltese bible!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Ha ha!!! Pretty much whatever you need to know!!


----------

